# Exercises to avoid - umbilical hernia?



## Stacked (Sep 29, 2011)

Went to my doctor last week with what turned out to be a small *umbilical hernia* at the top of my belly button. I've got an appointment to see a surgeon, but in the meanwhile my doctor told me I could just go on with my life - including my workouts. This seems suspicious to me - surely there is something at the gym I shouldn't be doing.

So, I went ahead and hit my workouts over the weekend, just taking things a little easy. Nothing seemed to aggravate the _umbilical hernia_, but I'm still a little worried.

So my question: are there specific exercises I should just flat-out avoid while dealing with this umbilical hernia?

Thanks


----------

